# Wie Board isolieren?



## zcei (27. April 2010)

Hej Leute,

Prof. Frink und ich wollte am 7./8. unsere erste Dice Session steigen lassen 

Nun stellte sich mir die Frage, wie wir die Bretter am Besten isolieren!? Also, dass wir Armaflex brauchen weiß ich, aber dann? Und bekommt man Armaflex/ne gute Kopie bei Obi, oder wo?

Ich weiß, dass 01/09 mal nen Beitrag in der PCGHX war, aber die Ausgabe hab ich nicht  erst ab (ich glaub) 03/09.

Wäre nett wenn uns da einer helfen könnte 

Danke euch
zcei


----------



## DerMalle (27. April 2010)

1. Es geht NICHTS über orig. Armalfex!
2. Mit Knetradiergummie das Board dämmen. 

Zu. 1.:

Ich habe schon andere Hersteller ausprobiert und keiner was so gut (von der gleichen Dämmschichtstärke ausgehend) wie das Armaflex. 
Kostet zwar mehr (schau mal bei eBay), ist aber um Welten besser.


----------



## CrashStyle (28. April 2010)

Ich bench schon länger mit  RG (Radiergummi) + Arma und es klappt super sieh selbst.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. April 2010)

@crash: klebt bei dir nicht das armaflex am gummi an? hatte auch schon an so ne kombo von beiden gedacht, aber bei mir klebt der knetgummi mit allem fest. danach hat das arma eine komplett zerstörte oberfläche und ich hab die ganzen armafetzchen im gummi.

hast du da ne lösung gefunden, oder klebt dein gummi überhaupt nicht?
mfg eiswolf93


----------



## CrashStyle (28. April 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @crash: klebt bei dir nicht das armaflex am gummi an? hatte auch schon an so ne kombo von beiden gedacht, aber bei mir klebt der knetgummi mit allem fest. danach hat das arma eine komplett zerstörte oberfläche und ich hab die ganzen armafetzchen im gummi.
> 
> hast du da ne lösung gefunden, oder klebt dein gummi überhaupt nicht?
> mfg eiswolf93



Auf das knetgummi kommt zewa und dan erst die arma matte drauf!


----------



## der8auer (28. April 2010)

Ich benche immer ohne Knet und ausschließlich mit original Armaflex. 

Zum isolieren selbst siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/35981-howto-kuehlen-mit-trockeneis.html#a8

Armaflex kannst du bei mir übrigens auch kaufen  Siehe VK-Thread in der Signatur


----------



## Gamer_95 (28. April 2010)

Also isolierung ist immer nen Streitthema.
Ich benutze für Dice Knetradiergummi+Zewa.
Für LN2 dann Knetradiergummi+Armaflex+Zewa. Allerdings habe ich auch mal bei einer LN2 Session nur mit Knetradiergummi isoliert und ich hatte keine Probleme.


----------



## zcei (28. April 2010)

:o den Thread hat ich übersehen -.- bzw nicht gefunden bei der Suche ("board isolieren")

Ich danke euch!  Das beantwortet alles!

P.S.: 8auer du hast gleich Post


----------



## CoNtAcT (29. April 2010)

Für LN² nehme ich beim nächsten mal mit Sicherheit Armaflex, schau mal hier, die Oberseite wurde nur mit Knetgummi abgedeckt!
CoNtAcT bencht 955BE


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Für LN² nehme ich beim nächsten mal mit Sicherheit Armaflex, schau mal hier, die Oberseite wurde nur mit Knetgummi abgedeckt!
> CoNtAcT bencht 955BE



Ich behaubte mal das lag nicht an der Knete, den so zuge eist ist es bei mir noch nie!


----------



## CoNtAcT (29. April 2010)

Ja, liegt natürlich auch daran, das mein 955BE keinen CB hatte und ich dewegen immer den Pot voll mit LN² hatte. Ich denke aber, wenn mann den Bereich mit Armaflex isoliert hätte, wär die Eisbildung nicht so stark!


----------

